# main-class in Manifest.mf erzeugen



## Jonny_ (13. Sep 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe in einem Buch gelesen, dass man mit z.B. 
	
	
	
	





```
jar cvf test.jar *.class
```
 eine .jar Datei erzeugen kann.
Dies habe ich auch getan und das Ergebnis sah erstmal vielversprechend aus.
Aber leider kann ich die jar Datei nicht ausführen. Beim Durchforsten des Forums bin ich darauf gestossen, dass in der manifest.mf die klasse mit der main-methode stehen muss. Dies ist bei mir nicht der Fall! Wie kann ich das denn einfügen, oder muss ich das beim Erstellen der .jar Datei bereits irgendwie angeben?

Vielen Dank schonmal!
Jonny


----------



## Mork0075 (13. Sep 2004)

Du erstellst in deinem jar einen Ordner META-INF 
Dort legst du eine Datei MANIFEST.MF und dort wiederum kommt ein Attribut namens

Main-Class: Main

Main wäre die Main Methode deines Programmes (kannst du aber anpassen wenn deine Main anders heißt.) Dann die mf abspeichern und fertsch.


----------



## Jonny_ (13. Sep 2004)

Klingt gut. 
Die MANIFEST.MF gab's zwar schon, aber da stand nicht Main-Class drin.
Jetzt siehts so aus:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: test.S3a6


in S3a6.class aus dem package test ist die main-methode.

wenn ich das jetzt mit java -jar test.jar öffnen möchte, kommt immer:

"Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from test.jar"

Wo liegt denn der Fehler?


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Sep 2004)

Hier steht's, wie's geht: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4818


----------

